# Carbon Fibre Water Bottle.



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I am not sure if this is of interest to anyone but thought I would post it just in case. I was looking for a way to improve the look of the water bottle area of the engine bay. I looked at fitting a catch tank and combined water bottle but everyone has these so looked for other ideas. I saw a picture of the HKS demo car and in particular the way they have made a water bottle catch tank from carbon. I thought this looked good so gave it ago!

It has taken a long time to do and a lot more work than I originally thought but it is nearing an end so thought I would stick up some pics of the progress to date.

It is no where near as good as what a company like Robson could produce but it will hopefully look good enough for me.

So, what I started with, looking a little tired after sitting in the car from new:



I cleaned it out and sanded it down so I could apply the carbon weave:



Front over layed:



My other project on the go, unfortunately the fuse box is a little more tricky and needs more work. Am also doing the injector loom cover that runs next to the plenum and cam cover.



And the join between the front and back. I laid them separately as one sheet of carbon will not manipulate enough to look good.



The resin looks rough as this was taken before I started the sanding process but I think the join has come out ok.

It is currently in the shed with clear coat drying after many hours applying resin and hardener and sanding through different grades of paper.

Here is the clear coat drying, will need some wet sanding and more clear from the looks of it, but it should come out presentable………………..i hope.

The same joint as above:



The back:



Let me know what you think, good and bad or if I should give up and buy a new bottle! :squintdan

Lee


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'll give you my bottle,and send me that as it looks rubbish IMO   - seriously,looks amazing! always good to see people try different things


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good buddy




btw, your Nismo Bumper was secured ok, and the R34 GT-R sales books etc will go out next week for you


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good going dude.. Looks awesome!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Fair play for trying to do it your self! Looks great mate...


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the complements, will finish it off in the next few days and get it back in the car.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> looks good buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Matty, top service as always :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> i'll give you my bottle,and send me that as it looks rubbish IMO   - seriously,looks amazing! always good to see people try different things


Cheers mate, really appreciate that.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

great idea, nice work


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

David-R said:


> great idea, nice work


hes been eyeing up the Hipo every time he pops round 

Dave do the same on my old 34


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

hhhhmmmm may have to have some of this


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks excellent! I took mine to part, bleached it, painted the brackets and put it back and thought I'd done a lot, LOL.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks good mate. Nothing better than trying to do something yourself. 

Top marks for the job buddy. Keep doing and you will only get better.


----------



## scunick (May 29, 2011)

That looks really good...


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done mate, looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow that's great!!! Especially as it's a DIY job! 
Where did you learn about doing it from and pick up the bits you need from?
Cheers

Bob


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Wow that's great!!! Especially as it's a DIY job!
> Where did you learn about doing it from and pick up the bits you need from?
> Cheers
> 
> Bob


Thanks mate.

The kit is from carbon mods, Carbon fibre skinning kit - cover / wrap your own parts in carbon fiber - Carbon Mods, and just followed there video tutorial. 

It looks simple but just takes time to get right- i have done my fuse box cover twice now and it still needs alot of work to look right. :chairshot


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

great work


----------



## kin quick (Mar 24, 2009)

Good effort HOM, I've got a full car you could have a go at! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Another idea would be to cover it with 3M carbon vinyl. 

I seriously think that what HKS have used vinyl instead of real CF, IMO of course. Just looking at the photos on their HKS R34, the joins are too closely matched and there is rough texture like the 3M CF vinyl. Not a smooth shiny clear layer normally on the real CF.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Another idea would be to cover it with 3M carbon vinyl.
> 
> I seriously think that what HKS have used vinyl instead of real CF, IMO of course. Just looking at the photos on their HKS R34, the joins are too closely matched and there is rough texture like the 3M CF vinyl. Not a smooth shiny clear layer normally on the real CF.


I thought about the 3m stuff, i have some at home. i went this route because i am doing some other plastic trim and really wanted it to match the other carbon i already have, ie cooling pannel strutt brace, rad mounts etc.

I did wrap my tein bonnet lifters in viny though 

Think i have a carbon addiction!


I would really be interested to know how HKS made there one as i think it looks awesome. Does anyone know?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

kin quick said:


> Good effort HOM, I've got a full car you could have a go at! :thumbsup:


Either drop round the whole car- i promise i wont use it...........:shy:

Or

bring it round pannel by pannel!


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Top Mods mate - keep the picture updates coming


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I might have to have a go at this, and do a few little interior bits.

Well done though mate looks awesome.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Firstly thanks for the positive comments, its helped alot with motivation to get this finished :clap:

Have just finished a little more work on it for today. I did a little bit of wet and dry to remove a few runs and applied some more clear coat.










The camera seems to be picking up some funny reflections so i will see what it lokos like in the morning, if i am happy i will fit it and show what it looks like in the engine bay.

Lee


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

this looks really awesome


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Great job !


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job:thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Fair play for having a go, it looks a damn sight better than it did! :thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

excellent stuff Lee


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry to steal your topic but it looks like the place to do so:

Do you know any company that would happen to offer such a service? I wouldn't mind a few bits covered in real CF if I can't find the part I want made from CF.

Thanks.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

It is now finished and back in the car. Some saw it on Saturday but will get some pictures up soon.




LiamGTR said:


> Sorry to steal your topic but it looks like the place to do so:
> 
> Do you know any company that would happen to offer such a service? I wouldn't mind a few bits covered in real CF if I can't find the part I want made from CF.
> 
> Thanks.


No worries mate, the only company that springs to mind would be Robson Design in Japan. I would imagine there are companies in the UK that offer the service, but i don't know any off hand.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Carbon Delight Home

this company can do you most bits in carbon.


Sam


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

LiamGTR said:


> Do you know any company that would happen to offer such a service? I wouldn't mind a few bits covered in real CF if I can't find the part I want made from CF.


Try these Silvercrest Woodwork & Design


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Right its all finished now and in the car. No leaks from using the Dremel so thats a bonus. :nervous:























Let me know what you think, good and bad, i think its fits in well with the rest of the engine bay.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks Greeeeeaaaaaat!!!!

nicely done that man!

bob


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

it realy does look very nice.

perhaps you schould do a few more and sell.... i need one for a r32....:chuckle:


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

That looks even better fitted, nice one. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Cheers Bob, massive complement after what you have done with yours.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks great mate :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JDMAutoLink (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks darn freaking good. Solid work there mate. I wish I have the skill set and materials to do that.


----------

